# Mozzarella/String Cheese Difference



## StirBlue (Dec 29, 2006)

What is the difference between mozzarella and string cheese?  I buy string cheese which is not packaged individually; just open the bag and pull apart. Somebody mistook it for mozzarella and made deep fried mozzarella cheese sticks.  I didn't notice the difference until I could not find the string cheese and too much mozzarella in the fridge.


----------



## stinemates (Dec 30, 2006)

As far as I know, it's one and the same for the packaged 'shredded' mozarella. However, FRESH mozarella (still in the brine) I assume is quite different (I've never actually tried it) and it seems chef's use it when they don't plan on cooking with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2006)

String cheese is cheese that has been cooked to make it stringy.  It can be mozzarella or muenster, or swiss or etc or a combination.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 30, 2006)

You can read about mozzarella cheese here:

Mozzarella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As you'll find out, fresh mozzarella is a lot different from string cheese.


----------

